# Dead Leaves



## kaneda (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone watched dead leaves? I read about it in a magazine a few months back and want to buy it except its 20quid and im skint  But is it any good? All i know is that it has a guy in it who has a green TV for a head lol. Can anyone give me a brief plotline please


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 14, 2005)

I personally havn't seen any episodes, from what I've heard it's pretty random. But McMurphy's already started a discussion here if you want... though it didn't get too far 
Just for future reference, I tend to do a quick search before I post a topic like this, it's amazing how many times a topic comes up


----------

